# Rising Trot



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

I was looking around youtube for videos of a rising trot because I was having trouble getting the right diagonal. As I was searching, I found a video done by eHow. I read a lot of the comments and they were from people who've been riding for years, well claimed to but anyway, they said you never post in a western saddle and things along the lines of "gosh, how could you not know you don't post in a western saddle" and "my instructor told me never to post riding western". 

So I guess my question is, why are all these people saying this? I've been riding western for a few years, obviously I don't know a bunch about it and that's why I started taking lessons seriously. In every lesson I've had I do rising trot. Are you really not supposed to post riding western, does it vary by location, or something like that? I don't understand! :shock:

Here's the video incase anyone's curious:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your riding a western pleasure horse then you don't post a trot because the horse is barely trotting. If you are realy riding and you are extending the trot then you can post or some people just stand in the stirrups. I prefer to post. 90% of western riders can not post on the correct diaganol and a most don't even know what a diaganol is.


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh really? Thanks. I don't ride western pleasure, just the normal western, haha sorry for my ignorance on the western style. I just hop in the saddle and go, which is exactly why I felt I should be taking lessons. 

Thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin is right - real cowboys post!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Posting is not something that is done in any western event. However a lot of western riders will post when training. I gets you a feel for your horse and who they are moving. It also will teach a horse not only to extend at the trot which is not something again that a western horse dose in shows but it helps to get a horse to move out and come back to you and teaches them to respond to your seat.

I agree that most western riders do not know how to post correctly or even know what it is. I do post at times to get my horses to do certain things. Most of the time it makes no difference what diagonal you are on for what I am doing.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That woman is an idiot. *headdesk* 
Anyway, posting isn't a western thing...you're never going to post while competing, but I post all the time in my western saddle. It's not going to hurt your horse or anything, you just typically sit the trot while riding western *shrug* Post away!


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

...wait, who's an idoit? lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Posting is not done in Western events, true because it isn't necessary for any Western event that I can think. Barrels, pole bending, cutting, working cow horse, roping, bulldogging, or reining, none require a trot - which is where posting is useful. On the trail or the open range where the need to trot exists, it comes in handy.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

For me it is just anouther training tool. One that is good to know how to do and use correctly.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

You normally dont post riding western, I will riding horses who trot fast, its kind of a habit sence i ride english mostly. I used to ride western, now the only time I ride western is when I ride my fiances horse.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> For me it is just anouther training tool. One that is good to know how to do and use correctly.


 
Definitely agree with this.

Oh and when my reiner is really high and I need to trot her down generally I posted ... less effort than trying to sit her bouncy stride =P

When I ride my all around horse, if I'm working on the english I'll still ride in a western saddle when I school. So I'll post then too.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The ExpertVillage woman. Sorry, I just can't stand her o.<


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know about the non-horse stuff on expertvillage but the horse stuff I have seen is at best really basic and often wrong or dangerous. I didn't watch the clip when I commented.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's exactly how I view her information and most of the other horse info on there. Never seen any of the non-horse stuff


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Can not say about those videos in general. I will say that THAT video there was nothing wrong or dangerous about the info given. It was basic as to how to post what it was and what a Diagonal is.


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh, gotcha! Well maybe I'll stay away from those videos just as a precaution. Just wanted some people's opinions on the practice. Thanks


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

When I was taking western riding lessons years ago we were taught how to post. As most on here have already said I don't think there is anything wrong with posting in a western saddle. My personal preference is to just sit the trot though.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I was taught how to post as well, and I'm a western rider, and I also know what a diagonal is. Everyone should know what a diagonal is whether your english or western, IMO it's part of the basics to horseback riding. The first time I was taught to post was posting bareback, than when I tried it in the saddle it felt like I was getting bumped up real high lol. I'm still a western rider, to this day, and probably always will be. I also prefer to sit the trot though, as long as its slow like it should be.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it is a matter of choice , if you are not showing and just schooling or riding for pleasure it is def. more comfortable for horse and rider to post I feel especially when the horse's trot is not very smooth. 

I also feel that it helps develop more of a independent seat for the rider. 
My daughter finds it easier to post than to sit the trot ...she just started riding English.


----------

